# [Struts2] autom. Action-Erkennung



## kf (19. Jun 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

ich benutze stuts 2 und das code-behind-plugin zur automatischen Erkennung von Actions (Zero Configuration).

Solange ich alle Actions in ein package packe, klappt auch alles wunderbar. Langsam wird das Projekt jedoch etwas größer und ich würde die Actions gerne in mehere Unterpackages aufteilen. In der URL können die ja wie Pfade angesprochen werden, z.B person/create.action wird aufgelöst zu basepackage.person.CreateAction.

Das Problem ist nun, daß ich quasi im Pfad /person/ "gefangen" bin und nicht auf eine Action in einem anderen package weiterleiten kann. 

Hat da vielleicht jemand eine Idee für mich?


----------



## kf (19. Jun 2008)

Ich habe mittlerweile herausgefunden, daß es auch den result-type ServletActionRedirectResult gibt, der mein Problem evtl. lösen könnte, da man dort einen Namespace angeben kann. In der javadoc ist leider nur ein Beispiel für eine XML-Konfiguration. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich diesen result-type mit Annotations verwenden kann?


----------



## kf (19. Jun 2008)

Problem gelöst. 

Wenn die Actions eindeutige Namen haben kann man sie auch aus anderen namespaces heraus aufrufen.


----------

